# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Γιατι το καναρινι μου δεν κελαηδα;

## Giorgos_finch

Καλησπέρα. Εχω ενα αρσενικο καναρινι το οποιο δεν κελαηδα. Ηλικιακα ειναι νεαρο αλλα εχει αλλαξει φτερομα. Φταιει η ηλικια που δεν κελαηδαει; Αν ναι τι πρεπει να κανω για να του μαθω να κελαηδα; Αν οχι τι μπορει να φταιει και πως μπορω να το διορθωσω;

----------


## Soulaki

Αν περναει πτερορια, κοινως αυτο που λες, αλαζει πτερωμα, και δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια, ειναι φυσιολογικο.
Χοντρικα, κανα μηνα να ξερεις κραταει......δωστου λιγο χρονο....ισως εχει συνεχεια.....
Να ανησυχησεις, αν το βλεπεις, μερα , να ειναι φουσκωμενο, και να καθετε στον πατο του κλουβιού.

----------


## koukoulis

> Καλησπέρα. Εχω ενα αρσενικο καναρινι το οποιο δεν κελαηδα. Ηλικιακα ειναι νεαρο αλλα εχει αλλαξει φτερομα. Φταιει η ηλικια που δεν κελαηδαει; Αν ναι τι πρεπει να κανω για να του μαθω να κελαηδα; Αν οχι τι μπορει να φταιει και πως μπορω να το διορθωσω;


Πες μας...
ποια είναι η ηλικια του καμαρινιού σου; Ας πούμε, γεννήθηκε εφέτος, κι αν ναι ποιον μήνα ή έχει ήδη ολοκληρώσει το πρώτο έτος της ζωής του;

----------


## IscarioTis

αν το εχεις ακουσει να κελαηδαει
ειναι Σερνικοτατο  αλλιως βλεπουμεν
μπορει να μην εχει αλλαξει ολα τα φτερα οπως ειπε και το Σουλακι102938 οποτε κανει λιγο υπομονη ακομα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Giorgos_finch

> Πες μας...
> ποια είναι η ηλικια του καμαρινιού σου; Ας πούμε, γεννήθηκε εφέτος, κι αν ναι ποιον μήνα ή έχει ήδη ολοκληρώσει το πρώτο έτος της ζωής του;


Δεν ξερω ακριβος. Παντος στο pet shop μου ειπαν οτι ειναι νεαρο.

----------


## stefos

Είναι σίγουρα αρσενικό; Μόνο τα αρσενικά κελαιδανε.

----------


## MacGyver

Θέλει λίγο χρόνο να προσαρμοστεί στο νέο του περιβάλλον. Αν δεν ξεκινήσει σε καμία βδομαδα να κελαηδα έστω χαμηλόφωνα ίσως να είμαι και θηλυκό. Αν μπορείς βαλε και φωτογραφιες του

----------

